# Tourist visa



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a residency visa and am currently in Abu Dhabi. My wife will be joining me and has booked a flight to Abu Dhabi in 9 days time. She is, like me, a British citizen. The intention was in the 30 days the tourist visa run for her to get a visa based on my sponsorship.
On checking a website has since found out it appears she requires a return air ticket to get the tourist visa on arrival. Is this correct.
We could buy a single ticket for the return journey, but it would seem a waste and not sure even that would be acceptable if they want a return ticket
Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Jordanbasset said:


> I have a residency visa and am currently in Abu Dhabi. My wife will be joining me and has booked a flight to Abu Dhabi in 9 days time. She is, like me, a British citizen. The intention was in the 30 days the tourist visa run for her to get a visa based on my sponsorship.
> On checking a website has since found out it appears she requires a return air ticket to get the tourist visa on arrival. Is this correct.
> We could buy a single ticket for the return journey, but it would seem a waste and not sure even that would be acceptable if they want a return ticket
> Any help would be really appreciated


You do not need a return ticket. They have never checked what ticket either my wife ,who, was my sponsor, or I have had on our first entry, our first return home our return to AD and our next flight back to the UK all of which were one way tickets. They do note your entry into the country and your exit and may notify the sponsor if there is one. Hope this puts your mind at rest.


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Andy17 said:


> You do not need a return ticket. They have never checked what ticket either my wife ,who, was my sponsor, or I have had on our first entry, our first return home our return to AD and our next flight back to the UK all of which were one way tickets. They do note your entry into the country and your exit and may notify the sponsor if there is one. Hope this puts your mind at rest.


Thanks a lot, that really does help settle my mind, appreciated


----------

